# Het julle hulp nodig!!!!!



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Gerhard

There aren't many ranches in S.A with the Big5 on them as you need a minimum of 10 000 hectares. Your best bet will be to buy up a couple of BIG game farms, break down the inner fencing and introduce the Big5 over a period of time. You will need to have environmental studies done for carrying capacity etc. 
Dit is n MOERSE mission!
Try to get your client to look at a nice sized ranch, say, 10 000 hectares and rather breed with Buff, Roan, Sable, Nyala etc. There is far more money to be made with breeding projects and we do need more. Especially Roan. 
The Big5 are really cool to have but there are serious negatives that go with it. A client of mine is dropping off 150 tons of feed per week to keep his big game going. You have to provide a small pride of lion with about 500 impala per year to keep their tummy's full and a herd of 20 elephant can wreck the environment in no time.
I'll keep my ear to the ground though.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Die Big Five is moer cool, maar ek het nou genoeg van die Olifante gehad. Hulle breek nie net bome nie. As die ou wat vir my werk bel is my vraag eerste voor ek enige iets se is:"Wat het daai ouens nou weer gebreek". Dis 'n moerse organisasie soos ASG gese het.


----------



## BushPig (Jun 22, 2007)

Gerhard,

I may have someone contacting you soon.....


Gavin


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks guys,

I know the animals can create havoc.

But if a client wants something who am I to argue.

"The client is always right"ukey:

Not going to be my Impala the lions feed on or my fencing the elephants are going to destroy.

Enjoy the day.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I know the animals can create havoc.
> 
> ...


You right....and the commission on a deal like this can sponsor a nice party:darkbeer:

Gerhard does he want sole ownership or would he be interested in shares in a place?

Does he want to be able to hunt/let hunt?

I can get you on the tracks of someone that has three of the Big 5 and would consider selling shares. But it is a hunting outfit.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> You right....and the commission on a deal like this can sponsor a nice party:darkbeer:
> 
> Gerhard does he want sole ownership or would he be interested in shares in a place?
> 
> ...


Hey Bushkey.

Send me the guys details please. I want to contact him for my magazine.


----------

